
How The iPhone Target Market Can Expand 7x - mjfern
http://blogs.barrons.com/techtraderdaily/2010/03/24/apple-how-the-iphone-target-market-can-expand-7x/
======
pi3832
Pre-paid iPhone that only does data through WiFi? Gads, I've been trying to
find something like that for over year now.

